# مساعدة فى صنع حوامة حقيقية



## سامح بور (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

هذة ليست فكرة عابرة بل هى مسيطرة على ذهنى منذ سنوات وهى صنع هليكوبتر يمكن التحليق بها لهذا اهتممت كثيرا بكل ما يتعلق بالطيران من قوى الرفع والديناميكية الهوائيه التى تمكن الطائرة من الاقلاع واعتقد انة ينقصنى الكثير لفهمة

فى الخارج اناس عاديون من عامة الشعب يقومون بتصنيع هليكوبتر واعتقد ان هذة الفكرة واسعة الانتشار وتسمى ( SportCopter ) ولكن انتابنى بعض الدهشة يمكن ان ترتب كالاتى

1- هل هناك محركات بديلة او كيف يمكن الحصول عليها ( فى وطننا العربى) 
2- من اى مادة تصنع اشفار المروحية ( ينبغى ان تكون خفيفة وقوية ) وكيفية التصنيع
3-الحركة الميكانيكية تعتبر شىء معقد للغاية خصوصا للحوامات ولكنى لاحظت ان هناك حركات بديلة ليس بالكثير لميكانيكية الحركة فيما يخص (Rotor Head) ما هو هذا التصميم

هل هناك مخطط لهذا التصميم

ارجوا المشاركة معى وما هى العقبات التى من الممكن ان تواجهنى لصنع هذة الهليكوبتر

اليكم هذة الصورة


----------



## bo-dm3h (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياخوي الله يوفقك في تصميم هذا 
حتى انا احوال ان أن أصنع طائره عادية بس أبغي أحد المهندسين يخبرنا وين ممكن نحصل المواد المطلوبة


----------



## بدري علي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هنيئا لك هدا الوسواس او هدا الهوس فانه لشئ جميل يشحد الهمة ويغدي الاصرار.
اولا: هده الصورة ليست لهليكوبتر انما هي لجايروكوبتر
ثانيا:المحركات البديله كثيرة مثل محركات الدراجات النارية او حتى نصف محرك فوكس فايجن كما استعمل على بعض نمادج ( بنزن ) الرائد في هدا المجال
ثالثا:شفرات المروحة الراسية تكون من الالمينيوم او من الفيبر او الفيبر المدعم بالمعدن او حتى من بعض انواع الخشب كما استعملها ( بنزن ) في نمودجه الاولي
اما بالنسبة ( للراس الدوار) والتحكم فيختلف عن االمروحية المعتادة من ناحية التصميم والاداء -والكلام يطول....................................................................................................


----------



## سامح بور (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هنيئا لك هدا الوسواس او هدا الهوس فانه لشئ جميل يشحد الهمة ويغدي الاصرار.
> اولا: هده الصورة ليست لهليكوبتر انما هي لجايروكوبتر
> ثانيا:المحركات البديله كثيرة مثل محركات الدراجات النارية او حتى نصف محرك فوكس فايجن كما استعمل على بعض نمادج ( بنزن ) الرائد في هدا المجال
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام

شكرا لردك الجميل سيدى هذا ليس وسواس انما من الممكن ان تكون حقيقة اذا توافرت الهمة بالطريقة العلمية وسوف اصحح الاسم اعلاة واوكد لك انى قد استفدت فعلاا من المحادثة معك


----------



## سامح بور (19 سبتمبر 2009)

سامح بور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> هذة ليست فكرة عابرة بل هى مسيطرة على ذهنى منذ سنوات وهى صنع هليكوبتر يمكن التحليق بها لهذا اهتممت كثيرا بكل ما يتعلق بالطيران من قوى الرفع والديناميكية الهوائيه التى تمكن الطائرة من الاقلاع واعتقد انة ينقصنى الكثير لفهمة
> 
> ...


شكرا للمتابعة وانا متابع الموضوع باستمرار ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح بور (19 سبتمبر 2009)

bo-dm3h قال:


> السلام عليكم ياخوي الله يوفقك في تصميم هذا
> حتى انا احوال ان أن أصنع طائره عادية بس أبغي أحد المهندسين يخبرنا وين ممكن نحصل المواد المطلوبة


 شكرا للمتابعة

وربنا يوفقك فى تصميمك وننتظر احد المهندسين للتوضيح فنحن ينقصنا المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## بدري علي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اليك اخي هده المركبة( gyrobee( Ralph Taggarts Gyrobee فهي قريبة لما تبحث عنه 
والجميل بها انها صغيرة بسيطة دات اداء رائع وسهلة التصنيع في ما يبدو للوهلة الاولى اما ما بعد دلك فالله المستعان ,والجميل ايضا ان التصاميم والرسومات والمخططات لهده المركبة مجانية بالكامل وقانونية ويمكنك تنزيلها من النت .


----------



## سامح بور (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليك اخي هده المركبة( gyrobee( ralph taggarts gyrobee فهي قريبة لما تبحث عنه
> والجميل بها انها صغيرة بسيطة دات اداء رائع وسهلة التصنيع في ما يبدو للوهلة الاولى اما ما بعد دلك فالله المستعان ,والجميل ايضا ان التصاميم والرسومات والمخططات لهده المركبة مجانية بالكامل وقانونية ويمكنك تنزيلها من النت .


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا يا استاذ بدرى على المعلومات وشكر للمتابعة التى اراها رائعة اخشى ان اكون ثقيلاا عليك لكنى اريد المخطط الكامل لها مع الشكر


----------



## بدري علي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
على الرحب والسعه.........تستطيع ان تنزلها من النت بكل سهوله بعد ان تبحث عن ( gyrobee plans) فانها كما اسلفت مجانية , فان لم تستطع فساحاول ان ابحث لك عنها لدي مع ضيق وقتي


----------



## سامح بور (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سامح بور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> هذة ليست فكرة عابرة بل هى مسيطرة على ذهنى منذ سنوات لهذا اهتممت كثيرا بكل ما يتعلق بالطيران من قوى الرفع والديناميكية الهوائيه التى تمكن الطائرة من الاقلاع واعتقد انة ينقصنى الكثير لفهمة
> 
> ...


 
هل يوجد مخطط لتصميم الجيروكوبتر او من اين احصل علية على شبكة المعلومات حيث قمت بالبحث معلومات غير كافية ارجوا امدادى بالمعلومات من السادة المهندسين الكرام


----------



## بدري علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اسف لعدم تمكنك من ايجاد شيء. مع ان الموضوع بسيط, على كل ساحاول ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح بور (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل من الممكن الحصول على مقاييس المروحية الرئيسية blade او تصميمها شكرا واسف على الازعاج


----------



## سامح بور (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اسف لعدم تمكنك من ايجاد شيء. مع ان الموضوع بسيط, على كل ساحاول ان شاء الله


 
وعليكم السلام

شكرا يا مهندس بدرى لمتابعتك الموضوع ومثابرتك معى ولا يسعنى غير الشكر

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## بدري علي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني اعاني من عدم قدرة على ادراج الصور في المشاركة لسبب لا اعلمه ولحين حل هده الوضع اليك مواصفات المروحة الراسية:

*rotor disc diameter:23-25 foot:
*البروفيل asymmetrical 8h12 airfoil
chord =7 in


----------



## سامح بور (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 45776
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 45777
> 
> ...


 
لا يسعنى غير الشكر وانة لقليل 

والله سبحانة وتعالى المستعان


----------



## عبد الوارث (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ربما ان ذا الوسواس هو نفسه الذي انتابني في فترة سابقة ولكن ماهي الا 3 شهور حتى احبط المخطط حين اكتشفت ان كلفة المشروع تفوق امكانياتي في ذلك الوقت


----------



## فتوح (29 سبتمبر 2009)

والله كلامكم حلو وكان نفسي من زمان أشوف إيه اللي ممكن يتعمل

متابع معاكم ولو لقيت حاجة هحطها

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud nassar (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هنيئا لك هدا الوسواس او هدا الهوس فانه لشئ جميل يشحد الهمة ويغدي الاصرار.
> اولا: هده الصورة ليست لهليكوبتر انما هي لجايروكوبتر
> ثانيا:المحركات البديله كثيرة مثل محركات الدراجات النارية او حتى نصف محرك فوكس فايجن كما استعمل على بعض نمادج ( بنزن ) الرائد في هدا المجال
> ...


كلامك جميل جدا بس لوممكن شويه استفاضه فى الكلام يبقى جزاك الله خير الجزاء
:78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78:


----------



## سامح بور (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*للمتابعة*



فتوح قال:


> والله كلامكم حلو وكان نفسي من زمان أشوف إيه اللي ممكن يتعمل
> 
> متابع معاكم ولو لقيت حاجة هحطها
> 
> شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

شكرا لمشاركتك معنا وانة لفخر لنا وان لم يكن مشروع منفذ فيكفينا المعلومة


----------



## سامح بور (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*للمتابعة*



عبد الوارث قال:


> ربما ان ذا الوسواس هو نفسه الذي انتابني في فترة سابقة ولكن ماهي الا 3 شهور حتى احبط المخطط حين اكتشفت ان كلفة المشروع تفوق امكانياتي في ذلك الوقت


 
شكرا لمشاركتك اتفق معك تماما تماما بجد فى امكانيات التكلفة التى من الممكن ان تحطم اى مشروع


----------



## سامح بور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

عدت من جديد لاتابع على بركة الله


----------



## سامح بور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ساضيف جديد على بركة الله وبعون الله قريب


----------



## ssahir (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اليك بعض عناوين قد تساعدك وانا متتبع الى هدا الحديث
http://www.aviation-fr.info/dom/dominique9.php
http://startair.chez.com/FAIRE SON HELICE.htm
http://aerodynamique.chez.com/elements.html


----------



## سامح بور (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*للمتابعة*



ssahir قال:


> اليك بعض عناوين قد تساعدك وانا متتبع الى هدا الحديث
> http://www.aviation-fr.info/dom/dominique9.php
> http://startair.chez.com/faire son helice.htm
> http://aerodynamique.chez.com/elements.html



شكرا على متابعتك معى روابط مهمة فعلاا مع الشكر


----------



## ssahir (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هي روابط مهمة.... لكي نستفيد و شكرا


----------



## dreams1804 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم *​*

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## الطيار المغربي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الله عليك اخي و بختصار انا ايضا مند مدة وانا اود تصنع طائرة عمودية ما احتاجه هو من يساعدني على هدا او من اشاركه فيه انا ميكانكي و توصلت لان لصنع محرك لو تم تركيبه في سيارة لا تحركت بسرعة 975km/h على الاقل ولكن العين بصيرة و اليد قصيرة ولو تم تركيبه ايدور بشكل حر لا وصل الى قوة كبيرة لان المحرك يدور بالقوة التي كتبتها لكن بعد وضع هندسة جديدة يمكن ان تصل قوة المحور الدي يديره المحرك الا ضعفه ب10-15 مرة على الاقل ومن هنا اضع نداء عام جميع الدول والشباب العربي لم يريد التحليق بمروحية عليها علم بلده و انت ايها الاخ انا صرحة احببت فكرتك و احترمها انا معك واصل هدا رقم هاتفي 00212672971697 اسف لاني لا استعمل شبكة الحاسوب كثيرا لكن في حال هاتفتوموني ساكون عند حسن الضن وشكرا


----------



## ابو شمايل (17 أغسطس 2010)

سلام اخوي يعطيك الف عافيه 

بس انا ابي اعرف ايش هي الادوات لتصنيع الحوامه

وعددلي اياها واكون شاكر لك


----------



## عرب نجد (20 أغسطس 2010)

لا يوجد برغي واحد يمكن ان تصنع منة الطائرة في بلدنا العربي وهذ ماهبط الهمة وانحرف الفكر الى الاكل والنووم


----------



## بكارر (21 أغسطس 2010)

من اى مادة تصنع اشفار المروحية هل هناك محركات بديلة او كيف يمكن الحصول عليها


----------



## جحيم الروس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان .. يا عزيزي بكار يمكنك استخدام الخشب كأشفار المروحية . وبالنسبة للمحركات لا أعرف قوة المحركات المستخدمة للمروحيات لاكن اسهل المحركات والمتواجدة هي محركات الدراجات النارية والمحرك الموجود في ماكينة الخياطة وما شابهها .. هذا والله أعلم .. أرجو من الإخوة إفادتنا في المحركات ومكونات الحوامة وكيفية الحصول على مكوناتها


----------



## aliahmedlafi (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا صنعت مراوح من خشب تقريبا الطول متر ونص وابي اسوي مراوح ثلاثي بعنب ثلاث مراوح من فوق والمحرك من تحت بس عندي كيف تحويل الحركة من المحرك الى المراوح لازم ناقل حركة مثل مسننات تربط الطرفين


----------

